# Fine turf in shaker, sprinkling on vertical slope



## bradleyhayes (May 19, 2012)

I have never built a landscaped train layout until I started one a couple of months ago. I have built a mountain out of cardboard strips, that cloth stuff, and paper mache. Painted it tan, a guy at the train store said to use cluster foliage on it but I found out quickly that would take a lot of material as one bag only covered a portion of it. I picked up some fine turf in a shaker and it is working well except for my vertical slopes. It is looking quiet nicely to give it depth on less sloped areas, kinda giving it a rock affect. Any advice on how to get the fine turf on the more vertical sloped area? Any help is appreciated, I only had one idea, take the legs off of the 4'x 8' table and tilt it on it's side, lol.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

I wouldn't try to be honest. You wouldn't see vegetation growing on a vertical wall (most likely), the soil would have been washed away to rock. I'd try to simulate a rock outcropping instead.


----------



## bradleyhayes (May 19, 2012)

Ok thanks, this is what I have so far.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree on doing a rock face but if you really want it then try a tacky or sticky adhesive on the vertical surface.

FYI: Woodland Senics has videos on using their products (applicable the other makes) that you may pick up some tips from. Worth watching.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

bradleyhayes,
I like what you have so far!:thumbsup: I would put some rock castings on the places without grass and you'd be golden.
If you really want grass on the vertical, shake a little grass out on a piece of paper and blow it onto the side of the mountain.

EDIT: UMMMM Where's the train track that's supposed to be in the tunnel already?


----------



## bradleyhayes (May 19, 2012)

NIMT said:


> bradleyhayes,
> I like what you have so far!:thumbsup: I would put some rock castings on the places without grass and you'd be golden.
> If you really want grass on the vertical, shake a little grass out on a piece of paper and blow it onto the side of the mountain.
> 
> EDIT: UMMMM Where's the train track that's supposed to be in the tunnel already?


Thank you. I thought about blowing it on there but thought it might get everywhere. 

I figured I would do the mountain then try to fit the track through it, just kidding. I took up the track after doing the plaster to clean it off, haven't put it back yet so I wouldn't have to clean it again.

Thank you guys for the advice.


----------



## bradleyhayes (May 19, 2012)

Are rock casting fairly easy to use? How are they attached to what I already have?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes they are you can get a rock mold for less than $10, cast them with plaster of paris, then just use a little caulk, white glue, or plaster to attach them to the side of the mountain. You would also do well to get a portal to finish the opening off.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

bradleyhayes said:


> Are rock casting fairly easy to use? How are they attached to what I already have?


Go to Woodland Scenics web site and watch the videos they have on rock molds.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Bradleyhayes,
I recently finished a mountain myself. Placing ground cover (fine or course, doesn't matter) on a vertical slope is very easy.
Simply brush on a nice coating of your latex paint (or white Elmer's glue) to the surface you want to landscape. Then, IMMEDIATELY, while the "sticky" is still wet, sprinkle a bunch of ground cover onto a piece of paper. Hold the paper up as close as you can get to the side of the mountain and blow gently while moving the paper back and forth, up and down.
90% of the material will stick and stay put. A little bit will go elsewhere so be prepared to use a small vacuum to suck up what missed the mountain. That stuff is fairly inexpensive so you're not losing a fortune. 
Then sit back and admire your work while it dries for the next several hours.
Simple!!
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## bradleyhayes (May 19, 2012)

I ended up continuing with the fine turf for the surfaces. I bought a pack of 3 8 oz. Squeeze bottles from harbor freight. They worked great, now i just need to figure out where i am going to place trees and my course turf and foilage. Thank you guys for the help.

Bradley


----------

